# Putting Motor on handcrank honey extractor!



## RdFx (Aug 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if there has been topic on putting some type of motor on handcrank honey extractor on this forum. In archives possibly? Thanks


----------



## schmism (Feb 7, 2009)

you can use the search.....

and try the Equipment/Hardware Review Discussion


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

If you want a homemade version of adding power, look for a used treadmill and get the motor, pulley and speed control panel........rig the pulley onto the center rod of the extractor, mount motor on plywood/metal, connect pulley and motor with the band and away it goes!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

That is exactly what I'm gonna do with my maxant hand cranked extractor. A treadmill motor is quiet, variable speed made for almost continuous use, and has plenty of power - and there is one at almost every yardsale. With any luck at all I should be able to get one practically for free before next year.


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

I had the same prob so i got my 3/4 inch chuck Milwaukee drill and put it on the metal rod where the crank was.

It looked something like this

Hopefully they will let you see the photo soon


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

My suggestion is to contact the manufacture and see if there is a kit they sell to upgrade it. I also suggest that you join your local honey / bee association and get the group to purchase one. I only use mine once or twice a year..... That is a big waste.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

The only thing I dont like about using a drill is that you have to man it. I can turn on the treadmill motor and start uncapping some more frames while it spins the honey. I got my treadmill set-up for free.........it was the only thing I got for free when I made my extractor, unfortunately!!LOL


----------



## RdFx (Aug 12, 2007)

I got the treadmill motor and controls and away i will be going... thanks guys.... also any more tips when mounting set up and size of pulley to use as dont want to buy alot of pulleys to get one i would need. I can post rpm of motor and if anyone know of formula to get close to right size pulley... Thanks again. Lee


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

Buzzy Bee said:


> It looked something like this
> 
> View attachment 593


Great idea!!!


----------



## Buzzy Bee (Apr 18, 2011)

> The only thing I dont like about using a drill is that you have to man it.


Lol true but it helps to have two people 

To add a con of my own is it vibrates the crap out of you lol



> Great idea!!!


Thanks glad you liked it 

It is kind of red neck but it works :lpf:


----------



## RLBrooks (Apr 25, 2014)

BeeGhost said:


> If you want a homemade version of adding power, look for a used treadmill and get the motor, pulley and speed control panel........rig the pulley onto the center rod of the extractor, mount motor on plywood/metal, connect pulley and motor with the band and away it goes!


Anybody got pictures of a treadmill conversion process? 

Or does anybody know how to convert a Dadant Little Wonder hand crank model to a direct drive without shelling out the big bucks they want for the factory made kit?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The linked thread has photos of an extractor powered by a treadmill motor:

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271001-My-home-made-extractor!
It is not a '_conversion_' per se, but a newly constructed extractor.


----------

